# worms in mice?



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Just wondering how to spot the signs of worms in mice, and what medication to use to get rid of them.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

You won't see symptoms straight away but when it's bad enough the mice will get really thin around the shoulders and ribcage with big round bellies. If you put them in a cage on some paper towel you can usually see the worms in their poo.

Treatment is easy. When mine had worms I applied a pea sized amount of Sherley's Nursing Bitch and Puppy chocolate flavoured worming syrup on the fur above the base of their tails, and they licked it off. I did this once a week for three weeks and that was it, problem solved! You do have to treat all of your mice though, worm eggs get everywhere. Oh, and treat other pets and humans (including yourself) just in case 

Sarah xxx


----------

